# Frontside 3 help



## luckboxing (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm trying to learn frontside 3's, but I keep overrotating after landing them. I landed 12 of 12 today, but then kept spinning once I land (ending up switch).

I'm looking back at the jump (landing blind) when I land. I'm also trying to land on my toes (jumping off my heels), but maybe I'm not on that edge hard enough. 

I've tried practicing them just spinning on the ground while riding and consciously riding out hard on my toes.

It was a little bit icy today, but I had no problem landing backside 1's (and not reverting) on much bigger jumps. 

I just rewatched the Snowboard Addiction video and notice the suggest pointing your back hand up the hill. Will try that tomorrow.

Any tips?


----------



## luckboxing (Nov 16, 2010)

If it helps me get some more replies, just imagine I'm trying this on a gap up to the mountain.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Do you have any video by any chance? It sounds like you're doing it mostly right with landing blind.

The only thing I can think of is maybe you aren't riding out blind properly. Make sure that as well as landing blind, you continue to look up the hill until you're already riding away.

Also another thing that could be happening is you might be stopping your rotation too late. So when you start rotating into that last 180, you want to be opening up getting ready to land. If you stay tucked into rotation until you've already done the 360 it's going to be really hard to stop that rotation in time.


----------



## Consonantal (Dec 12, 2012)

Landing blind? Isn't a front 3 off the toes, clockwise when regular, and a visible landing?


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Consonantal said:


> Landing blind? Isn't a front 3 off the toes, clockwise when regular, and a visible landing?


It's the opposite. You're thinking about a backside 3 instead of a frontside 3.


----------



## Consonantal (Dec 12, 2012)

Yeah, I think I messed that up.


----------



## fluffhead (Jan 25, 2013)

spin slower. they look way more steezy when you do them slow anyway


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

i have mastered the front 3 (or so i like to think )
the key to not reverting the landing in my opinion is to try and lean a little bit forward and stomp it on your toe edge when you land. at first you might have the tendency to lean too far forward and have to put your hand down to keep yourself up (hand down is like a revert, trick doesn't count), but after a couple tries you will find yourself stomping them cleanly on your toe edge. your body will likely want to keep rotating depending on how fast you're coming around and how big the jump is, but if you have your toe edge down you will be much less likely to carry that over rotation through when landed.

hope that makes sense.

once you start hitting bigger jumps and spinning more slowly, this will become less of a problem as well


----------



## luckboxing (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks for all of the tips.

I had another frustrating day of reverting constantly, but things kinda clicked today and I'm able to stomp them pretty consistently now.

Simply trying to spin slower has been the biggest change, but I'm also getting more comfortable landing them blind.

I'll try to get my friend to record me tomorrow as I'm sure they're far from perfect.


----------



## Soggysnow (Sep 11, 2012)

Have you tried focusing more on control?? 
Maybe try doing a few FS 180s to practice dialing it down, then add a little more omf in to get your three without over rotating.


----------



## Dextasy (Sep 17, 2013)

To spin frontside means to spin with your front facing forward in the first 90° of the turn? Ive always been a bit puzzled with the definition of bs and fs


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

Dextasy said:


> To spin frontside means to spin with your front facing forward in the first 90° of the turn? Ive always been a bit puzzled with the definition of bs and fs


A. Way to dig up an old thread.

B. Yes. Frontside spin means the first 90 degrees, you're facing forward. Regular riders spin to their left, goofy riders spin to the right. Backside spin is the opposite, first 90 degrees your back is to the landing of the jump.

C. If this confuses you, don't try to understand frontside/backside/switch tricks on rails.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Holy thread revival.

Yes, frontside is your front facing downhill after the first 90 degrees.

Clockwise if you're goofy
Counter-clockwise if you're regular.

Edit: Alka inb4


----------

